# Dust Collection Quick Connect/Disconnect



## trevarthan

Maybe I'm not being thorough enough, but I did a quick search and didn't see anything promising on the first page of results.

Are there any good quick connect/disconnect solutions for dust collection?

I have the HF DC with 4" flex hoses. My two hoses are permanently clamped to my jointer and planer, and they're a massive PITA to remove/connect, so I don't want to touch them. I just use blast gates and a Y fitting. That's fine, but I recently bought an r4512 table saw with a 4" dust port and I want to connect it too. Another Y fitting is fine, and so is another hose, but my shop isn't really setup for permanent machine locations. I move things around a lot. That was a huge selling point for the r4512 because it comes with locking casters. What's a good way to quickly connect the DC hose after moving things around?

Thanks!


----------



## Fred Hargis

Much as I hate to suggest Rockler, they have some. I think what i would do is use some 4" PVC fittings and make my own. A union on the hose (it's a force fit) and then a short piece of pipe on the tools to which the union would slip on. Or some variation of that. I think some of the other woodworking supply vendors have them as well...maybe Woodworker's Supply.


----------



## kkalin78

I use quick disconnect 4'' port on r4512 - Woodstock W1038 4-Inch Quick Connect and Disconnect - Amazon.com

IMHO, it works pretty well. I switch dust collector between table saw, planner, band saw and drill press. I have a small shop 10 x 14 feet.


----------



## Dave Paine

I have used the tapered ones and sometimes they held, sometimes they did not.

Last year I purchased these Rockler ones. These hold very well.

http://www.rockler.com/dust-right-4-quick-release-starter-kit


----------



## Marv

I had the same issues as Dave had with the tapered ones however I'm pretty sure these won't fall off during use..
http://woodworker.com/fazlok-2-12-male-quick-disconnect-dust-fitting-mssu-146-351.asp


----------



## trevarthan

Dave Paine said:


> I have used the tapered ones and sometimes they held, sometimes they did not.
> 
> Last year I purchased these Rockler ones. These hold very well.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/dust-right-4-quick-release-starter-kit


Of all the items presented so far, I was first drawn to these. This guy made a bad ass blog post about repairing broken handles for the system, and even 3d printing replacements. I don't trust my 3d printer enough to make something that large without skipping a tooth, but it's an awesome idea if you have something more reliable, like maybe a Makerbot.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1

*Penn State Industries' quick disconnects*

I have used the Rockler Dust Right handles for a couple of years. They work ok, but I would like to find a product that holds up better under my limited "hobbyist" usage. I have returned a couple of the Dust Right Handles to my local Rockler store for replacement over the last couple of years. They have a huge manufacturing design flaw in the handle. The handle for some reason is two (2) parts that have been glued together. The handle breaks very easily if you try to twist it. I have learned to only twist holding the hose.

Has anyone tried the Penn State Industries' quick disconnects yet?

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/quick-disconnects.html

They are about $33 per 6 inch connection and $29 per 4 inch connection, which is about double the Rockler Dust Right handles and ports. If they last longer than a couple of uses, then I would be happy to pay twice the price.


----------



## woodnthings

*I use this combination*

A 4" PVC schedule 30 on the machine and the Rockler tapered screw on fitting on the hose. The suction draws the tapered fitting inside the PVC and it stays snug, but removes easily. No leaks.


----------



## secretgarden

Most replies are dealing with a 4 in connection. What about 5 in and 6 inch? I am still searching for a shop built solution. I had just increased all my hoods to 6 in and bought the Super Dust Deputy without reading the clearly noted fact the intake was 5 in. Now the problem is I want a quick connect at most tools. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1

*Try these links...*



fredtina said:


> Most replies are dealing with a 4 in connection. What about 5 in and 6 inch? I am still searching for a shop built solution. I had just increased all my hoods to 6 in and bought the Super Dust Deputy without reading the clearly noted fact the intake was 5 in. Now the problem is I want a quick connect at most tools. Any help would be appreciated.


I too am looking for 6" and 5" quick disconnects. I have found this coupler at Air Handling Systems that might work:

http://www.airhand.com/products/woodworking-hobby-shop-light-gauge-solution-f/light-gauge-couplings/

and this coupler at Onieda Air Systems:

http://www.oneida-air.com/inventoryd.asp?item_no=DAO060000&rowId=99121

I ordered the last one Onieda had today. I am hoping that it will allow me to quickly connect/disconnect my 6" flex pipe between my Jet DC-1100 and my shop made pre-separator.

I changed my Jet JJ-12 Jointer 4" port to a 6" port. I am using a 5" flex pipe from the pre-separator 6" port to the jointer. I found this adapter:

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2001850/9227/6-to-1-universal-adapter.aspx

It works pretty good after sawing off the 5"/6" end. The 6" end fits right into my 6" port and the 5" end fits snuggly in the 5" flex pipe. Woodcraft has them on sale for less than $7.

Please post any good solutions that you find.


----------



## Tom King

I have a 6" setup that we are swapping in one spot right now. I bought some 6" flex hose, and on the end that gets swapped back and forth I have a short piece of 6" thin HVAC metal duct that I crimped a little extra on the end that gets moved back and forth.

We just pull the duct out of one, and stick it into the other. Once the DC is turned on, it self tightens. No handles. No locks needed.

I'd do the same thing is we were using 4".

They sell these in the big box stores: https://www.google.com/search?q=duct+crimping+tool&tbm=isch&imgil=vqYEqZ8OijGuMM%253A%253Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fencrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com%252Fimages%253Fq%253Dtbn%253AANd9GcQxEPqGUUS_lAf03orMoz-QZIiPykoaG0AwFBIQjy29PBgLdbBn%253B500%253B417%253Bl1JF4HgfN4OcLM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.nikro.com%25252Fair-duct-cleaning-equipment-supplies%25252Fmiscellaneous-tools%25252F860848.aspx&source=iu&usg=__sGX316hUjBArk_mbMgztbb6uP5U%3D&sa=X&ei=whL8UrCOK4qF0QHWjYGYDQ&sqi=2&ved=0CD8Q9QEwAQ&biw=1093&bih=538#facrc=_&imgrc=vqYEqZ8OijGuMM%253A%3Bl1JF4HgfN4OcLM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.nikro.com%252Fmedia%252F34658%252F860848.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.nikro.com%252Fair-duct-cleaning-equipment-supplies%252Fmiscellaneous-tools%252F860848.aspx%3B500%3B417


----------



## TimPa

if money is no problem, these are awesome

http://www.nordfab.com/dust-collection-ductwork-ducting-for-dust-collector-nordfab-duct/


----------

